# NO SOUND. & I HAVE HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)



## M3! (Feb 15, 2008)

MY SPEAKERZ WONT PLAY NO SOUND :upset: AND ii CAN ONLY HEAR iiT THROUGH HEADPHONES... ii HAVE WiiNDOWZ xp .... && ii NEED HELP ON WAT TO DO SO ii CAN HEAR MY SOUNDZ THROUGH DA SPEAKERZ .... DAT WOULD MAKE ME SO MUCH HAPPiiER :grin:

THANK YOU !! :1angel:


----------



## nimni (Feb 13, 2008)

what is the sound card ? what company?


----------



## M3! (Feb 15, 2008)

MMM.. iiM NOT SURE. 
&& DA COMPANY U MEAN FROM THE COMPUTER ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f242/sound-problems-try-these-things-first-222432.html


----------

